# استخلاص الماء المقطر من الطاقة الشمسية



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2006)

يمكن استخلاص الماء المقطر والصالح للشرب والأستخدامات الأخرى في الأماكن الزراعية البعيدة 

والواحات والذين يعتمدون على الأبار للتزود بالماء وايضأ في المنازل التي نعيش بها .








ويمكن لأي شخص عمل هذا النموذج حسب الحجم المناسب ليوفر المال والجهد و بكلفة بسيطة 

والأعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية .:77:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكي أخي الفاضل شكري

فعلا هذه الطريقة رائعة وقد استخدمتها سابقا في مخيم لمؤسسة عملت فيها

عندما نفذنا التجربة جعلنا الشكل فقط منحني باتجاه واحد وليس على صورة مثلث

هناك طرق كثيرة لتحلية الماء خاصة في محطات توليد الكهرباء وحتى بالأساليب التقليدية

وهي من تحديات عصرنا

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (21 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك أخي شكري ...

هذه الطريقة تستخدم بشكل كبير في البيوت الزراعية كما ذكرت تماما ... وأعتقد بأنها التي تسمى ب Green houses إذا لم أكن مخطئا .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

حقيقتأ كانت هذه الصورة في احد مجلاتي الهندسية القديمة يعود تأريخاها سنة 1982 . قمت بنشرها

لأجل الأستفادة من الطريقة بدل ان نشتري الماء . كما يوجد اشياء وبدائل كثيرة سوف اقوم بنشرها

ان شاء الله لاحقأ .


البغدادي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 أغسطس 2006)

[BLINK]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/BLINK] 
اخواني الاعزاء ليس هناك جديد في هذا الموضوع كما يقول الاخ شكري محمد ولكن اذا كنتم تبحثون عن جديد فبالامكان البحث وافادتنا حول امكانية استخراج الماء من الهواء المحيط وباستخدام الطاقة البشرية فقط اي منظومة ميكانيكية تعمل ذلك وتعتمد على الجهد البشري فقط ننتظر منكم الجديد
مهند المهداوي


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*اطلب توضيح الرد*

الأخ مهند المهداوي .

لم افهم تعقيبك وردك حول الموضع . 

تقول ليس هناك جديد في الموضوع كما يقول الأخ شكري محمد . 

انا لم اقول هذا!

ثم تقول : اذا كنتم تبحثون عن جديد فبألأمكان البحث وافادتنا حول امكانية استخراج الماء من الهواء

المحيط وبأستخدام الطاقة البشرية .!

الماء يغطي ثلاثة ارباع الكرة الأرضية فلماذا نستخرجه من الهواء .

انتظر توضيحك على الموضوع .:31: 

تحياتي .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## مهند المهداوي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​استاذ شكري محمد العزيز انا اعرف ان الماء يغطي ثلاثة ارباع الكرة الارضية ولكن اذا كنت في منتصف الصحراء وليس لديك ماء فبماذا ستنفعك الثلاثة ارباع من الماء الذي يغطي الكرة الارضية وكان مقصدي هو ابتكار منظومة تعمل على استخراج الرطوبة الموجودة في الهواء وتعمل بطاقة بشرية سواء باليد او بالقدم هذا هو الجديد الذي اردته.
[BLINK] 
:56: مهند المهداوي :56: 
[/BLINK]​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ابتكرت لك الأن جهاز يعمل بالطاقة البشرية مثل ماتريد لكن هل تحمله عند ذهابك الى الصحراء .

بالرغم من عدم وجود رطوبة في الجو الصحراوي .اذا اردت ذلك سوف اعطيك الفكرة .

لكن موضوعنا كان حول استخلاص الماء المقطر من الطاقة الشمسية وهي طريقة معروفة حيث تعددت

الطرق في تصميما وابسط فكرة تشبه حوض اسماك الزينة .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## المغربي الرباطي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لاستخلاص الماء المقطر بالستعمال الطاقة الشمسية , هناك عدة تقنيات منها التقنية التي قدمها الاخ الفاضل شكري, وهي كما قال تقنية بسيطة توفرالمال والجهد و بكلفة بسيطة وذلك بالاعتماد على
الطاقة الشمسية . 
وتعتبر حالياالعلاقة بين المساحة المستعملة لاستقبال الاشعة وحجم الانتاج من الماء المحلى عقبة لتطويرهذه التقنية. اعتقد أن تحويل الطاقة المتجددة إلى كهرباء (كهرضوئية أو ريحية أو حرارية) ومن تم استعمال التقنيات التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية لتحلية مياه البحر, تمكن من انتاج جيد للماء.


----------



## مهند المهداوي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي العزيز انا ممتن جدا انك تتواصل معي واتمنى ان ترسل لي المنظومة التي صممتها وانا اختلف معك حول موضوع الرطوبة في الصحراء اذ ان الرطوبة تكون موجودة في الهواء الحار اكثر من الهواء البارد كما تعرف وبالامكان استخدام المنظومة ليلا لكون الهواء يصبح ابرد ويتكاثف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء و هكذا ممكن استخدام المنظومة كوسيلة دعم وليس وسيلة اساسية لاستخراج الماء من الهواء وباستخدام طاقة بشرية وهي احد انواع الطاقة المتجددة حسب رايي.
مهند المهداوي


----------



## Mr.hady (16 يوليو 2007)

طريقة جميلة جدا وتشبة التحلية لكنها الافضل حيث يتم قتل الشوائب والبكتريا اللاصقة بالماء ومنها يتم الحصول على الماء النقي الصحي

للمقيمين بمصر يمكنهكم رؤيتها بالمركز القومي للبحوث العلمية 
موجود فى الدقي او ممكن تنزل محطة مترو البحوث وتتمشاها شوية هتروح على الفرع بتاع ارض التوسع ( قسم الطاقة الشمسية)

كما يوجد امثلة عظيمة هناك

كاجهزة التجفيف والتحلية وتسخين الماء والاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها للطاقة الكهربية 

اتمني زيارة ممتعه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يوليو 2007)

أو ممكن أن تكون على شكل قبة من الزجاج أو الأكريليك ولها حواف ومجاري على الطرف النهائي الدائري ، وهو ما تم استخدامه في الهند منذ ثلاثة أعوام وأطلقه بعض علماء البيئة .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرطوبة*

إلى الأخ مهند :
هناك علاقة بين درجة حرارة الهواء والرطوبة النسبية أما الرطوبة المطلقة فتحددها الشروط العامة للمكان أو الحيز الذي تأخذ فيه القرارات أو القياسات .
ففي جو الغرفة العادية إذا كان لديك كمية من الماء في وعاء قطره كبير ومفتوح ولنفرض ا ليتر ماء ، وكانت درجة حرارة الهواء منخفضة، فإن الرطوبة النسبية تكون قليلة ، وإذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة الهواء بالتسخين فإن التبخر يزداد من سطح الماء في الوعاء ، وبالتالي تصبح الرطوبة النسبية أكبر .......... 
وهذا ليس له علاقة بكمية الماء الموجودة في الغرفة أصلاً لأنها لم تتغير أبداً في الحالتين وبالتالي فالرطوبة المطلقة لم تتغير بين الحالة الأولى ( هواء بارد ) والحالة الثانية ( هواء حار ) .
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت بدوت إطالة ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44450

أرجو الاطلاع على الرابط المذكور ................


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

على فكرة دا كان مشروع تخرجى 
لكنه لم يثبت الكفاءة الاقتصادية ولا الصحية حتى
لان الماء هنا مقطر ويحتاج لبعض الاملاح حتى تتعادل


----------



## احمد قوجاق (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا 










​


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## عبد الله صح (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
من فضلك نريد معلومات قيمة حول انتاج الماء المقطر باستعمال الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك

وسمعت انها تقنية قديمة 
ويجب تظافر الجهود والتقنيات في هذا المجال

مشكور


----------

